# Actual Cost of food shop each month



## beastylad (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,

Im moving to Abu Dhabi in September and I have looked at a lot of websites and their food bills do not cover actual shopping.

Has anybody lived their recently and know the actual cost of food shopping each week.
We are a 4 person family.

Cheers,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That depend upon what you buy doesnt it ?

And you were expecting ???

Buy whatever you have budgeted for, and if you havent got enough to eat, buy more, and if you're all fat, buy less


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

We spend about £160 every 2 weeks on a big shop at Lulu, and then spend around £10 every couple of days at the local Spinneys (like Tesco metro) to top up fresh stuff.

So basically £500 all in for a family of 3. Not including booze, eating out etc.


----------

